# what is the proper height to cut orchard grass?



## jwise87 (Sep 16, 2015)

I cut a couple of patches of our new orchard grass fields yesterday, and when I got done dad thought I had cut them a little too high. I was cutting in the 3-4 inch range. What is recommended?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Your right....you need to cut closer to 4" than 3" and your grass will last years longer.

Regards, Mike


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

jwise87 said:


> I cut a couple of patches of our new orchard grass fields yesterday, and when I got done dad thought I had cut them a little too high. I was cutting in the 3-4 inch range. What is recommended?


My haybine cuts at a max height of 5 inches. That's where I'm setting it for Timothy and grass hay and would cut OG the same.

YMMV

Good luck,

Bill


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

The higher the better. You will see faster regrowth and thus an extra cutting or two, and as Vol stated a much longer stand life. Leave some bottom leaves to take care of those roots. And this goes for any type of grass.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Agree with above--As tall as possible--5"

Ralph


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

In theory this is all good . This could be a bit tricky to accomplish on steep hills and rolling Terrain.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

So do all you guys have high stubble shoes on your discbines? I have my tilt back all the way and I am still no where close to that high...


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

PaMike said:


> So do all you guys have high stubble shoes on your discbines? I have my tilt back all the way and I am still no where close to that high...


PA-that is exactly why I went to high stubble shoes this year, could not get high enough even with the highest setting on my discbine.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I can mow right at 4 inches with my Deere Moco.....I have the shoe extensions but have not installed them as 4" seems ok....my older NH sickle bine was also right at 4"....but I dropped it lower on my straight alfalfa...and that is all I use my NH for now.

Regards, Mike


----------



## jwise87 (Sep 16, 2015)

I am using a vicon disc mower and it is a bit hard to set height. I have to lay the bar back with the toplink to get much adjustment.


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

See if they offer high cut skids.


----------

